# 93325 inclusive to 76820/76821



## MFMcoder (Aug 29, 2011)

Can anyone fax me documentation on 93325 being inclusive to 76820 or 76821 when done on the same day/visit.  I do not see it listed in the CCI edits, nor the Coding Companion to OB/GYN.  I need a reliable source document to show staff.  Please help!!


----------



## armen (Aug 30, 2011)

dondon said:


> Can anyone fax me documentation on 93325 being inclusive to 76820 or 76821 when done on the same day/visit.  I do not see it listed in the CCI edits, nor the Coding Companion to OB/GYN.  I need a reliable source document to show staff.  Please help!!



This is an add-on code that you are suppose to use with one of the primary procedures. Here is the list:
Echocardiography 

Code first (76825-76828, 93303-93304, 93308, 93312, 93314-93315, 93317, 93350-93351) 

P.S.
Add-on codes are not reimbursed unless billed with primary procedure.


----------



## MFMcoder (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes.  I am well aware of that.  I am having trouble when we bill a 76825 with add-on 93325 AND a 76820 or 76821 on the same day.  The denials are saying that 93325 is inclusive to the 76820/76821 even though I am billilng the 93325 as an add-on code to the 76825.


----------



## drakds (Sep 14, 2012)

I am getting that same rejection but have not been able to find the documentation to support. Any ideas!


----------

